# Lava Rock Ok?



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm about to get started on my first Vivarium, and I have a question. What I have envisioned is two pieces of root driftwood turned up to resemble a couple dead shrubs with epiphytes on them and I need to figure out how to mount them. I was thinking about adhering them to some pieces of lava rock... I had thought about using slate, but I figured the lava rock could also be covered in moss and it would allow drainage. Any issues with this or other suggestions?

Thanks!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I wouldn't think so. I used black lava rock to hide the false bottom of my viv. I think you can also using fishing line to tie the plants until they attach on their own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

I read somewhere (so clearly this is not authoritative), that roughly textured rock like lava rock can harm the frogs' delicate skin. Just putting that out there for consideration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

Maybe. Mine are under the ABG mix. I don't think a small piece used as an anchor under a plant would hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the input! I got small pieces that are buried in my drainage layer so the frogs can't get hurt. I'll start a thread of my first Vivarium soon! 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

lava rock is perfectly inert and aside from potentially abrading a frog's skin is fine for use in aquaria generally. I use it in my fish tanks and as a substrate and in filters for bio-filtration.


----------

